# My Little Clan



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Its been a while, i've been sooo busy with work, but heres a few photos! Im waiting for Glory & Faith to come home this week. 

Chico & Fifi


















































































And of course not leaving out my big man: God. He's a whole year old now! In great shape at the moment but we're still working on it!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

ooooo Robyn where did Chico come from ?????? not seen him before x


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

nice pictures.. baby's are all so cute.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

gorgeous little babies


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome back! We have missed you! Pups are as beautiful as ever!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

you have a lovely family...I love chihuahuas but bulldogs take a close second place !


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi how old is your fawn sc and how much is he weighing i love his body type he looks to be shorter than most chihs i see your pics are very cute especially your big man what a strong man he is


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwww robin i love chico is he new to the family hes sooooo cute love him they are all looking great x


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

What a great fur family you have!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

mad dog woman said:


> ooooo Robyn where did Chico come from ?????? not seen him before x


Heya there! hes beautiful isn't he!  I bought him..... hmmmmmm months ago lol i drove to Nuneaton to get that lil bad boy! lol. He's got a 100% stud record. His dad also has a stud book number which im yet to look up! Thanks btw! x



CHITheresa said:


> nice pictures.. baby's are all so cute.


Thank you! 



guccigrande said:


> gorgeous little babies


Thankkkks! 



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Welcome back! We have missed you! Pups are as beautiful as ever!


Thank you! i've missed this place, but it's all changed so much im quite happy being a lurker! lol hows Mr Quigley and yourself?



nabi said:


> you have a lovely family...I love chihuahuas but bulldogs take a close second place !


Thank you! Oh gosh i must comment that God has to be one of the best dogs i've owned. If he was Registered.... he'd be a CH. I've had so many good reviews from judges! 



sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi how old is your fawn sc and how much is he weighing i love his body type he looks to be shorter than most chihs i see your pics are very cute especially your big man what a strong man he is


He's 4 this month. He is 7.5 inches tall and a bit chunky weighing just under 5lbs. He's usually 4.5lbs, but he's been staying nice and chunky due to stud duties.
Thank you! God is 19inches tall and weighs 72lbs. Gorgeous big man. Started agilty training as a puppy he's getting rather good at that! 



Mandy said:


> awwwwww robin i love chico is he new to the family hes sooooo cute love him they are all looking great x





rms3402 said:


> What a great fur family you have!!!


Thank you girls!  x


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Robyn, how are you? your sc looks lovely, tulula barks hello to mummy lol. She has a new little play mate Teddy, he is 14weeks old and a very confident little bugger lol. love to see some pics of fifi.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

tulula's mum said:


> Hi Robyn, how are you? your sc looks lovely, tulula barks hello to mummy lol. She has a new little play mate Teddy, he is 14weeks old and a very confident little bugger lol. love to see some pics of fifi.


Hello Tracey! Im ok thanks. Gearing up for a fun dya tomorrow but sadly stuck at work! lol 12hours & counting ive been here!
Awww ive seen him in your Signature! How gorgeous is he! Wait till you see my girls i got back this week! You'll love them! Fifi im sure is barking way back at her baby! lol coming down to the Peterborough show tomorrow? I'll snap some up tomorrow for you!


----------

